
Show HN: Ancestor Chat – Let family chat with you after you die - LK83
https://ancestorchat.com
======
arleny
Inspired by a Black Mirror episode? :)

~~~
LK83
Never watched that show but might give it a try. Aside from personally wishing
I had such a tool when growing up, one of my inspirations for this comes from
Superman's parents. They send their son to earth with a hologram AI version of
themselves recorded in the ships computer or crystals. Superman later in life
used to chat with them and learn about his origins and true parents.

